# Ideas for appetizers!!!!



## chanrico (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, 

I would like to have some quick ideaas for additionnal appetizers for a lunch (corporative buffet). I will have sandwichs, salads, vegetables trays, fruits, tortilla and salsa...But I would like to add a little appetizer (not expensive and not long to prepare), it is a cold buffet.

Thanks ahead for the ideas!!!!

Have a nice day.

Chanrico


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

CHANRICO:
Good afternoon. Chanrico, consider a very simple appetizer like this one.
EGGPLANT. Prepare it anyway you like,ie, dipped in flour, bread crumbs or just flour & pan fried (I would strongly suggest using a black cast iron fry pan) using a very good olive oil. For the flavor effect. After completion cut into about 2 1/2 to 3 inch lengths...thickness should be about about 1/8th inch thickness or a little larger. Next to it on the buffet table have either saltine crackers & or ritz crackers. These slices go very well on these sized crackers & I think are very tasty. You can sprinkle on top grated parmesan cheese as well as dried herbs after frying & drying the excess oil off.. The herb of choice here I believe would be BASIL. 
I hope your party will be a success, with or without my recipe. Enjoy the rest of the day.

Z~BESTUS. :chef:


----------



## sparticus (May 7, 2007)

what about shrimp coctail, or hummis (of any variety) with pita chips, or a chesse tray with crackers, smoked salmon with mini bagals, finger tea sandwiches. Sorry thats all for now, i'll have more in the morning i am tired. 
Latter....... Sparticus


----------



## chanrico (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you for your ideas, I tried the eggplants and the houmous.... The houmous was perfect, but my eggplants didn't work for the peoples that I had.... But I will maybe try and other time.


Thanks

Chanrico


----------

